# More emotional right before labor?



## littlebb (Apr 15, 2009)

I am 41w+3d. I have NOT been emotional at all during my entire PG - my DH was expecting something dramatic based on what other DH's warned him about, but even he swears my demeanor has been the same old fun and friendly self I have always been. Even I know I've been extremely easy going and have loved every second of my PG (the last two weeks have been much more difficult of course).

Only in the last few days have I really gotten emotional. Twice in the last two days even television commercials have made me cry and I am NOT like that at all! One was the Dawn dish detergent commercial where they simulate an oil spill clean up with the ducks, and the other is that darned Sarah MacLachlan commercial with the animal rescue where they show all the abused animals. Both make me cry like a baby lately.

I had a minor breakdown last night that included a big bout of crying, probably the worst and only one of my entire PG. I was just feeling overwhelmed - we set up our birthing pool and filled it and got in to get used to it. It was SO relaxing - until one of the cats got curious and jumped up on the side. Of course his back claws punctured the pool. So much for relaxation. Of course DH was not happy and had to run around to fix the issue. That started my crying bout (still not really sure why!), but I think just the want for our little one to arrive was part of it, too. We have always assumed I'd go past my due date, but it's a lot harder to keep your head on when you actually do. My fear is that I'll have to give up my beautiful HB to be induced or something, and everyday feels like I'm nearing a deadline. I think all that combined with just the over all physical discomfort really got to me.

Aside from that, I feel so rundown and tired today. I could probably sleep all day long, which isn't really like me, either. I know being tired is normal, but this is much worse than usual.

Has anyone else been like this - not really overly emotional until the end? Is this a sign of FINALLY seeing some labor action soon maybe?


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

yes, that is often a good sign. it's sort of a release that allows labor to come. hopefully your time is soon! happy birthing, i hope you have a glorious, empowering home birth!!


----------



## garzaster (Aug 4, 2009)

That sounds exactly like me right now! I am going to my 41 week appt tomorrow (and having an AFI). For the past week I have had a terrible time trying to sleep at night, I just feel like a ball of nerves. The midwifes and the clients on their message board are all saying how it is perfectly normal especially for a first time pregnancy to go long; that the it is up to the baby to initiate labor (the practice I go to does not condone any kind of "labor starter" homeopathic or otherwise other than your daily excercise). But at the same time I am still being scheduled for a non-stress test and AFI. Its just mixed messages that aren't helping to ease my mind.
I read about this strong "nesting" instinct that happens just before birth but, honestly, I have been too tired to do anything. Its a fight to get out and go for my daily walk.
I'm also really wishing for a wonderful home birth but feel like that ideal is being threatened now.
At the same time, when I think back, I would often get very agitated just before my period began so I am hoping that it is a similar flux of hormones that means my baby girl is going to make her appearance soon. Trying to look at it that way makes me feel a little better.


----------



## eloise24 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hope you've had baby! I had a very emotionally-steady pregnancy and then a few days before DD was born, I was a wreck. Frustrated, irritated at everyone, etc. And tired- slept 2 naps a day, etc. Hope that baby comes soon for you!


----------



## littlebb (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eloise24* 
Hope you've had baby! I had a very emotionally-steady pregnancy and then a few days before DD was born, I was a wreck. Frustrated, irritated at everyone, etc. And tired- slept 2 naps a day, etc. Hope that baby comes soon for you!

Thanks! No baby yet, but remaining patient. I am definitely getting more irritable and all the ladies (and some men) in my chiropractor's office (they are all homebirthers as well) told me I'm getting 'the face'. Apparently women get a certain tired, haggard face right before delivery (which I think I've seen among my friends right before they delivered). I am definitely feeling far more drained the last two days, and also I've started seeing two incidents at least of a clear, mucus-like discharge, which I know could be mucus plug. I feel more than one nap coming on today! Sounds like as you described : )


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes. I got really bitchy the last week or two before both my kiddos were born. People around me were shocked because I'm usually not like that.

Hopefully your babe comes soon. Happy birthing!


----------



## msmiranda (Apr 22, 2009)

what a great question! I didn't think of it as possibly related, but I had a total emotional breakdown the day before DS #2 was born (July 6). hope things start happening for you very soon!


----------



## zuzunel09 (Mar 19, 2009)

A friend told me that just before she had her baby, a Russian woman she worked with said (imagine strong accent) "Oh, yes, you are going to have this baby. Your face has that ugly look." At this point, I wouldn't mind having that ugly look, whether it means bloated, misshapen, haggard, whatever. I'm READY!! I've had the wee tantrum already, my husband deserves a Congressional Medal of Honor for dealing with me.


----------



## littlebb (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zuzunel09* 
A friend told me that just before she had her baby, a Russian woman she worked with said (imagine strong accent) "Oh, yes, you are going to have this baby. Your face has that ugly look." At this point, I wouldn't mind having that ugly look, whether it means bloated, misshapen, haggard, whatever. I'm READY!! I've had the wee tantrum already, my husband deserves a Congressional Medal of Honor for dealing with me.

I'm with you! I have not wanted to do anything but sleep today, and I feel 'droopy'. That's the only word I can find that fits. DH has been so good to me, and like yours, he deserves a huge medal for dealing with me the last few days. He's not used to me being emotional or touchy at all! I hope this means we're very close!


----------

